# Headlight beam deflectors when over the channel



## Chris Evans001 (Oct 30, 2018)

So, you've crossed the channel, either by tunnel or boat...  The headlights need using because it's getting dark...

Do you put the sticky beam deflectors on the headlights that I'm told are a pain to remove?

Do you not bother?

Is there a switch that flips the headlight over to the right hand side so as not to dazzle others?

Do you put some making tape on the headlight?

I would be really interested to hear from all of you.  We are planning to head south in the summer with our 2010 Iveco daily (similar mechanically to fiat ducatto?) and I'm struggling to believe that there is no built in provision for altering the headlight for euro use.  Seems crazy to be sticking things on headlights in this modern age of technical wizardry!  I have looked in the manual and can find no reference to it.

I even read on another forum, I cant remember which one, some fella carries a spare set of headlights in the front locker of his caravan and fits then when needed.  Sounds a bit over the top to me! 

What do you do?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## TeamRienza (Oct 30, 2018)

I used to have a 2007 transit and put the beambenders on it. Easily removed after use and the sticky residue can be removed by WD40 with out much bother.

My current Motorhome is a Hymer with fancy headlamp units which are not a common make, so would not know where to put benders. Hymer headlights are notoriously crap, so I try not to drive at night. Some of the tunnels in N. Spain are up to 1km long and headlights are required. Nobody flashed me for blinding them so they are either ok or as stated just crap.

They do have levers that allow you to flip from Uk to European settings, but the instructions are poor and you would need arms and fingers like ET to reach them.

My only concern is the tiny possibility of a policeman making an issue out of not having them for want of something better to do!

Davy


----------



## cliveandann (Oct 30, 2018)

My comments in blue



Chris Evans001 said:


> So, you've crossed the channel, either by tunnel or boat...  The headlights need using because it's getting dark...
> 
> Do you put the sticky beam deflectors on the headlights that I'm told are a pain to remove?
> Yes - although you can get away without them the police particularly in France may well fine you if you don't have them.  As for removing them the usual method is to turn on the headlights for a few minutes to warm up the deflectors.  They should then peel off reasonably easily.  You could use a hair dryer as an alternative but take care to warm up the glass (unless its plastic) slowly or it might crack.
> ...


----------



## colinm (Oct 30, 2018)

We have headlight protectors fitted to our x250, these came with masks and markings showing where to stick them, the masks are now long gone but I just use a couple of bits of tape now, clean it off with meths, which reminds me haven't taken them off since last trip.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 30, 2018)

I fitted Eurolite masks to my Ducato headlights and I have not removed them.

I avoid driving at night but the Ducato headlights are excellent and I find that the masks have had little effect on their performance.

In my view it is not worth attracting the attention of the police either here or abroad. All it needs is an over-zealous copper who is determined to find something wrong ...


----------



## mark61 (Oct 31, 2018)

Sometimes I fit them, sometimes I don't. I did fit them earlier this year, and have left them on this time.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 31, 2018)

Yes i use them because for the sake of a couple of quid i don`t want the hassle in case you get a " jobsworth " of a Gendarme over there.

I use Eurolites and fit them at Canterbury P&R just before we drive down to Dover for the ferry.

After the holiday / trip i drive back to Calais with the headlights on then once in the queue lane i remove them.

The headlights being on have softened the glue and they easily pull off, a little methylated spirits removes the glue residue.

*DO NOT USE* white spirits because that will set the glue and you`ll never get it off.

This regime works for me and i`m happy with it       :dance:


----------



## 1807truckman (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi, we have a Hymer A class and there is provision on the back of the lamp units to change, but since ours is LHD and I've set them to level the beam for UK use I've never bothered to alter them when we go to Europe because there is no need as there is no high part to the dipped beam, the motorhome has been through 7 MOT's with the lights set like this. When we go to Europe in the car we never use beam benders or anything, just look at all the trucks waiting for the ferries never seen any of those use anything.


Graham 







Urology nurses just take the pee


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 31, 2018)

I spent over eight years doing courier work all over Europe in a sprinter van, so went over at least once a week, and have never used them and never had any problems, I just left the height adjustment set to it’s lowest setting.
When you drive a white van with UK plates through France, it is like a red flag to a bull to the French authorities, so I have been stopped and checked hundreds of times and not once have they mentioned the head lights.
Out of the few people I have seen using them the best system I have seen is to buy some headlamp protectors and stick the beam benders to them, that way it is only a few seconds to clip them on and off again


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 31, 2018)

I put them on 4years ago and they are still on. They have never been a mot problem.


----------



## barge1914 (Oct 31, 2018)

*Headlamps*

Just point the van at a light coloured wall, turn on dipped lights, determine where the dipped lamps deflect to, by trial and error apply a broadsheet triangle of pvc tape to lamp. Once you have done it once, and removed the tape back in uk, the residual sticky mark will tell you where to put the tape next time. Alternatively and easier buy the stick on deflectors first time. When you remove them leave the marker spot on the lamps and next time use tape instead. Once you know where to put them it only takes a minute to apply tape.


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 31, 2018)

Why bother, with 20+ years of commercial driving in Europe I have never been checked for deflectors. I've been asked for the vehicles papers, whether I have a GB sticker, and regularly stopped for legally driving on a Sunday, but then how many foreign drivers have been stopped in the UK without deflectors? I've never seen a European vehicle in Britain with deflectors.


----------



## jeffscarborough (Oct 31, 2018)

We are bombarded with stuff needed for travel into Europe. In the que at the ferry port each trip a bloke from P & O tries to give all the vehicle drivers a list of shiz needed that can be purchased on the ferry.
I have high vis vests, 2 warning triangles but no  breathalysers or beam benders for my camper. This only happens on the uk side. As said before have you ever seen a foreign vehicle fittted with them driving here?


----------



## colinm (Oct 31, 2018)

antiquesam said:


> Why bother, with 20+ years of commercial driving in Europe I have never been checked for deflectors. I've been asked for the vehicles papers, whether I have a GB sticker, and regularly stopped for legally driving on a Sunday, but then how many foreign drivers have been stopped in the UK without deflectors? I've never seen a European vehicle in Britain with deflectors.



It's that time of year when driving home from work I get dazzled by the morons with badly adjusted headlights, maybe some of them are Europeans with deflectors, although I'm not sure LHD cars have the (reversed) kick up that GB cars have, and IIRC LHD trucks all have flat beams.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 31, 2018)

***** said:


> Because their headlight just dip DOWN, ours go ACROSS to their faces!



Have had a few cars imported from Europe, all have had lights that dip to the right.


----------



## Deneb (Oct 31, 2018)

mark61 said:


> Have had a few cars imported from Europe, all have had lights that dip to the right.



The difference is that the European headlight has an assymetrical beam with a defined cut-off to the kick up, whereas the British headlight has an extended assymetrical kick up. On modern RHD vehicles however, the headlights should also be of the European type, albeit with the kick up on the opposite side of the dipped beam. My Volvo headlights are of the European beam type with a leftward restricted kick up, and Volvo state that no adjustment or masking is required for driving on the right.

On my Ducato, I have a pair of the clip on headlamp covers with a permanent masked area. I only use them when going abroad, fit them before leaving home and remove them on my return. You shouldn't apply adhesive masking tape or film direct to modern headlamps with plastic lenses as it can cause permanent damage to the plastic due to a reaction with the adhesive.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 31, 2018)

antiquesam said:


> Why bother, with 20+ years of commercial driving in Europe I have never been checked for deflectors. I've been asked for the vehicles papers, whether I have a GB sticker, and regularly stopped for legally driving on a Sunday, but then how many foreign drivers have been stopped in the UK without deflectors? I've never seen a European vehicle in Britain with deflectors.



Simply they are not a legal requirement here or foreign vehicles, unlike France. Whether someone chooses it ignore it is up to them.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 31, 2018)

As far as I know requirement is not to dazzle other drivers. Same here as abroard. 

A LHD I imported failed MOT on it's lights, all that was needed was sticky tape and it passed. I did eventually get lights for driving on left.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 31, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> I put them on 4years ago and they are still on. They have never been a mot problem.



Nor would they be. In essence the MOT test checks that your headlights do not dazzle oncoming traffic. The masks, not beam benders because they don't do that, much reduce the likelihood of dazzle.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 31, 2018)

Never bothered myself, and neither have any HGV drivers in my 30 years in transport.


----------



## TJBi (Oct 31, 2018)

Chris Evans001 said:


> So, you've crossed the channel, either by tunnel or boat...  The headlights need using because it's getting dark...
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...



I change the headlights.  A quick and easy job with a Transit Mk.7.


----------



## jeffscarborough (Nov 1, 2018)

***** said:


> Because their headlight just dip DOWN, ours go ACROSS to their faces!



Wrong!

If that’s the case then why did I have to buy uk RHD headlights to pass the MOT on German import VW Carthago? Thanks for SHOUTING your opinion.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 1, 2018)

jeffscarborough said:


> Wrong!
> 
> If that’s the case then why did I have to buy uk RHD headlights to pass the MOT on German import VW Carthago? Thanks for SHOUTING your opinion.




I've never had to buy RHD lights to pass an MOT on an imported vehicle, tape has always done.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Nov 1, 2018)

mark61 said:


> I've never had to buy RHD lights to pass an MOT on an imported vehicle, tape has always done.



+ one


----------



## colinm (Nov 1, 2018)

It's an oddity of UK law that masks allow you to pass a MOT, but the vehicle fails C&U, although I though I had read somewhere that this was to change.


----------



## jann (Nov 1, 2018)

Buy the correct beam benders.It is bad driving to dazzle other motorists.Buy them online before you go,not on the ferry.


----------



## Chris Evans001 (Nov 2, 2018)

*Thanks*

Thanks all for the great information.


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 2, 2018)

There seems to be plenty of drivers that are not bothered over the chance of dazzling other drivers for the sake of a couple of quid and 2mins. Seems like a totally selfish attitude to me and what is worse  many of them are so called professional drivers. But then when sat high in a cab I suppose the thinking must be why should I bother it doesn't effect me.


----------



## jacquigem (May 23, 2022)

So , just to clarify,  bringing our 2010 Ducato into UK with European lights on (needed when switched to Spanish plates ) . Don't need to do anything as not required by UK law  so long as they don't dazzle other drivers ? In any event unlikely to be picked up on and we don't plan on any night driving.


----------



## jacquigem (May 23, 2022)

Would add I am happy to use tape or presumably deflectors bought in uk for Europe but would need advice on where to put them. Sensible answers only please !!


----------



## alcam (May 23, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> Would add I am happy to use tape or presumably deflectors bought in uk for Europe but would need advice on where to put them. Sensible answers only please !!


Just removed 3 year old deflectors . Pretty sure they were never fitted in the correct spot .
Fortunately I don't drive at night abroad 
I do seem to have a blind spot (pardon the wotsit) following the fitting instructions


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 23, 2022)

It's very simple to put the EuroLites in the correct place if you follow the supplied instructions which are very easy to understand.
Mine give the beams a flat top ( because i put mine in the correct place ) and i have never been flashed by angry Johnny Foriegners thus allowing me to drive in the dark if necessary.
Put headlights on when driving to Calais to catch ferry back to Blighty and this softens the adhesive.
Peel off beam benders once checked in and in the queue lane waiting to board.
A litte bit of Methylated Spirits ( as per instruction sheet ) removes any unwanted adhesive.
It's not hard to do.


----------



## mark61 (May 23, 2022)

Look up Eurolites instructions and put a bit of tape where they say put there sticker, or buy them, only a few quid.

On old school lights with a pattern on the glass I think you just used to block off the bit with the triangle (ish) shape is.
On modern lights with clear glass/plastic you have to look up instructions as the beam is formed by the rear of the light.

Do loads of night driving and never been flashed with or without beam blockers, I do put headlamps in low position on smaller roads though, and raise on M Ways.
My auxiliary LED lights don't seem to blind drivers either, and they are UK handed too.


----------



## jacquigem (May 23, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> It's very simple to put the EuroLites in the correct place if you follow the supplied instructions which are very easy to understand.
> Mine give the beams a flat top ( because i put mine in the correct place ) and i have never been flashed by angry Johnny Foriegners thus allowing me to drive in the dark if necessary.
> Put headlights on when driving to Calais to catch ferry back to Blighty and this softens the adhesive.
> Peel off beam benders once checked in and in the queue lane waiting to board.
> ...


Can I get Eurolites for coming back into UK? Would have thought different placing required if going the other way ? Used the instructions for many years going into Europe with UK lights but thought it would be different going the other way ?


----------



## mark61 (May 23, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> Can I get Eurolites for coming back into UK? Would have thought different placing required if going the other way ? Used the instructions for many years going into Europe with UK lights but thought it would be different going the other way ?


They exist, never looked for them though in any of the shops near ports.

http://www.travelspot.co.uk/product-eurolites.html


----------



## alcam (May 23, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> It's very simple to put the EuroLites in the correct place if you follow the supplied instructions which are very easy to understand.


Bloody intellectuals


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 23, 2022)

alcam said:


> Bloody intellectuals


Very kind of you to say old chap


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 23, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> Can I get Eurolites for coming back into UK? Would have thought different placing required if going the other way ? Used the instructions for many years going into Europe with UK lights but thought it would be different going the other way ?


All you need to do is mirror what you did when going over to europe if it's the same vehicle but with left hand drive lights
i.e. if you put them bottom left of the bulb then put them bottom right.
Top left of the bulb would be top right etc.  etc.


----------



## jagmanx (May 23, 2022)

Simple Do not drive at night.
(We almost never do !....Never say never ?)
Daytime use of headlights whether on main or dip will not razzle dazzle.
I also do not thnk tunnels are a problem.
However I agree with the ethos pf do it anyway.


----------



## jann (May 23, 2022)

.if it starts raining in the day you need lights


----------



## jacquigem (May 24, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> All you need to do is mirror what you did when going over to europe if it's the same vehicle but with left hand drive lights
> i.e. if you put them bottom left of the bulb then put them bottom right.
> Top left of the bulb would be top right etc.  etc.


It's over 2 years ago now and have difficulty remembering what I did 2 days ago ! , but more Internet research shows that Eurolight have a specific product for cars coming into UK with fitting instructions so if they are available at the tunnel then problem solved. I will not loose any sleep over this but if I can do the right thing and fit them then I will


----------



## jacquigem (May 24, 2022)

Thanks for all your help everyone,  appreciated.


----------



## gasgas (May 31, 2022)

The fact that we do not have any Police would be the reason you have never seen a foreign vehicle stopped. Our Police get all their revenue from correctly registered UK vehicle number plates on camera. If you are in a foreign registered vehicle you can do what you like and no one will catch you doing anything. Whereas the French do have Police, and they roam the streets, can stop you and march you to the nearest cash point and obtain a fine from you.


----------



## Vatsmith (Jun 1, 2022)

I do my best to obey the laws of any country I’m visiting as (a) it’s only polite (b) why risk problems with authority and (c) it leaves me free to rant about bloody foreigners who don’t obey English law when I’m at home. As I travel on the continent three or four times a year I use plastic clip-on headlight protectors which I keep ready with black tape in the appropriate place. Less than a minute’s work in the ferry queue and it’s done. Why be a dickhead and dazzle oncoming drivers?


----------



## landie50 (Jun 8, 2022)

What about tinting yellow. Looks French from old days. I know it’s not law now.


----------



## Moped (Jun 19, 2022)

landie50 said:


> What about tinting yellow. Looks French from old days. I know it’s not law now.


It is now illegal to have yellow tinting on headlights in France unless your vehicle was registered before 1993.

I do remember the days though when you had to pop into Halfords to buy the plastic yellow beam deflectors that completely covered your circular Lucas headlight. Not many non French cars had any other shape in those days,


----------



## SimonM (Jun 19, 2022)

I can just about remember 40+ years ago when we used to stock yellow headlamp bulbs for use when driving in France.


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 28, 2022)

I agonised over this subject, couldn’t find deflectors for those little circular headlights on the Pegaso, finally discovered how to adjust them with extreme difficulty in the cramped space…but a final check shining them against a white garage door revealed they already had a European flat top beam with no kick up. Worth doing checking yours before finding you are worrying over a non existent problem.


----------



## mid4did (Jun 29, 2022)

I bought my LHD Renault master based hymer in Germany. Easy enough to get some rhd headlights for the mot and UK driving. Just as easy to swop headlights at home before driving to whatever ferry port.Prior to that I had a 1994 ducatto based LHD dethleffs and used black tape for the mot.


----------

